# Lrg Cartel w/size 11 boot, w/pics



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

You'll want to mount them to your board and post pics of that. The usual problem with Large Burton bindings and size 11 boots is that they tend to be heel heavy even when mounted all the way forward.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks right to me. Toe cap ratchet appears to be almost bottomed out. But you've got it looking pretty well centered over the toe. 

(...besides, _almost_ only counts in horseshoes & pregnancies. :grin


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Looks right to me. Toe cap ratchet appears to be almost bottomed out. But you've got it looking pretty well centered over the toe.
> 
> (...besides, _almost_ only counts in horseshoes & pregnancies. :grin


yeah thats the reason I moved the mounting point over one notch



Chielsen said:


> You'll want to mount them to your board and post pics of that. The usual problem with Large Burton bindings and size 11 boots is that they tend to be heel heavy even when mounted all the way forward.


here is some pics of it mounted
bindings moved as far forward as possible
front is +15 back is -12
stance width is about 21.75 inches
he heel hangs over 3.5 cm, and the front hangs over roughly 2cm


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Should be fine, but it's possible to catch that heelside when laying over a carve. Most won't get close to noticing it.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> Should be fine, but it's possible to catch that heelside when laying over a carve. Most won't get close to noticing it.



Ideally I would like to even out the toe and heel hang

Would a medium binding solve this issue, or it wouldnt make a difference?


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

woodhouse said:


> Ideally I would like to even out the toe and heel hang
> 
> Would a medium binding solve this issue, or it wouldnt make a difference?


It'll definitely get rid of the excessive heel overhang, just not sure if you might or might not run into the opposite issue. Seeing as you mentioned the medium binding I assume exchanging/returning is still an option? If so it's definitely worth a shot imo although with a size 11 boot I'd advise you to just take your board and boots into the shop and try on a couple bindings from different manufacturers.

Also seeing as this is your first setup there's like a 99.99% chance your next set of boots will be smaller in size so when you replace those you'll almost certainly will have to get new bindings if you stick with the large's. (been there, done that :grin

Personally I prefer to just go with the smallest size that fits my boot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you go with a M binding and an 11 boot? You are almost certainly going to need to swap out for the L ankle straps. 

The M might push your toes a little further forward, but you're not all that lopsided as is. However the M straps will probably need to be adjusted all the way to one side. 

I didn't find that to be a comfortable fit. As the straps aren't centered over the boot. 

Depending on the boots footprint, you also might find the base a little narrow for the sole of the boot. 

All things to consider.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Chielsen said:


> It'll definitely get rid of the excessive heel overhang, just not sure if you might or might not run into the opposite issue. Seeing as you mentioned the medium binding I assume exchanging/returning is still an option? If so it's definitely worth a shot imo although with a size 11 boot I'd advise you to just take your board and boots into the shop and try on a couple bindings from different manufacturers.
> 
> Also seeing as this is your first setup there's like a 99.99% chance your next set of boots will be smaller in size so when you replace those you'll almost certainly will have to get new bindings if you stick with the large's. (been there, done that :grin
> 
> Personally I prefer to just go with the smallest size that fits my boot.


I hear ya, I definitely have the correct boot size tho, thanks to (wiredsport) and being on my second pair lol I learned the hard way as well, but im 100% an 11, came down from a 12



chomps1211 said:


> If you go with a M binding and an 11 boot? You are almost certainly going to need to swap out for the L ankle straps.
> 
> The M might push your toes a little further forward, but you're not all that lopsided as is. However the M straps will probably need to be adjusted all the way to one side.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking about all those things you mentioned as well, just not sure what would be my best course of action at this point

I could look at other binding manufacturers but I really wanted to stick with the cartels


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Look,.. I have both sizes of Cartels. 2sets of M & one L. I swapped the straps around and rode them more heel side heavy for years. I have also updated the old straps with the new Genesis Hammock ones. I like those straps better than the original padded asym straps. 

I wear a 10 boot. Down from 10.5. The L baseplate lets my boot slide around a bit in it. I still like the M's with L straps. 

I am not a euro carver. So I didn't notice a lot of "booting out" with my heel heavy(ish) setup. But, With ill fitting or softer boots it was more work to edge my wide board. 

But I rode just fine like that for years. I Learned switch, a few ground tricks etc. I don't think it held me back all that much. My old, fat ass has more to do with that. Lol! :laugh:

All that said. If you are really concerned about adjustability, you either need a channel system or bindings with adjustable heel cups. Something like the Rome katanas. 

I have a pair of 2016 Katanas I love. And they center up _perfectly_ on my wide board. I also still have the (...imperfectly centered) Cartels on my other two decks. Both of which I ride regularly. They ride just fine. 

I wouldn't sweat this all too much. :shrug:

-edit-
In fact I have the Cartels on my Jones Explorer. They are still a tad heel heavy mounted & _I Love Riding that Board!!!_. So a little extra heel overhang is *not* the impediment you might imagine it to be.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Look,.. I have both sizes of Cartels. 2sets of M & one L. I swapped the straps around and rode them more heel side heavy for years. I have also updated the old straps with the new Genesis Hammock ones. I like those straps better than the original padded asym straps.
> 
> I wear a 10 boot. Down from 10.5. The L baseplate lets my boot slide around a bit in it. I still like the M's with L straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the insight

I just got off the phone with burton, I showed them the pictures and they think I should stick with the large binding as well.

They are sending me a micro adjustment disc for free (nice to see companies standing behind there product)

If I can move the bindings towards the toe 1cm it should balance everything out perfectly


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

so the micro adjust disc burton sent me is for adjusting from tip to tail

my only options left are move to a med cartel and go to large straps if I need to and hope for the best, or move to a different binding entirely

thoughts?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

woodhouse said:


> so the micro adjust disc burton sent me is for adjusting from tip to tail
> 
> my only options left are move to a med cartel and go to large straps if I need to and hope for the best, or move to a different binding entirely
> 
> thoughts?


Keep the L Cartels. From looking at the pics, they are fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I should mention that my original L Cartel, mounted set up was a _Lot_ more heelside heavy than yours appears to be. I had essentially _*no*_ toe side overhang. I still managed to learn how to ride with that rig. This was on a wide board (26.6cm @ the waist.) with 10.5, loose fitting boots as well. 

From the images you've posted, You are already _far _better centered on that board than I was. 

M Cartels, size 10 boot. 









Same board & boot /w the Katanas:










The L's fit your boots. Your very reasonably centered on the deck,...

I wouldn't worry about it. Even with my infinitely adjustable Katanas, Im not *perfectly* centered on the board. They just provided much better centering than I got with any of my Cartels. (...btw, using M Cartels on that board of mine didn't fix my heel heavy mounted postion either.) 

Very few board/boot/binding setups are going to provide _perfect_ centering. Stop being OCD about this & go ride!! >


----------

